# mower blades



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I know there is typically a special mulching blade and even many variations of mulching blades, but if I was to side discharge, is there also a special blade for this? Or, does the mulch blade handle the duties of mulching, bagging and even side discharging?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I use a mulching blade for side discharging without any issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Your thinking of 2-in-1 and 3-in-1 mowing blades. Mulching blades are the 3-in-1, but since they are designed to keep the grass blades within the mower deck to chop up, I believe they are not efficient at discharging for bagging.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

You probably should be looking at a high lift blade.


----------



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

I am looking for a good quality replacement blade for my 21" push mower. I've heard of Gator Blades and wondered if they were any good? I have always bagged my clipping up until now and looking for a secondary blade good for mulching.
Any suggestions? TIA.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

This article explained it pretty well......

http://www.troybilt.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/KnowledgeCenterArticleView?storeId=10001&catalogId=14102&pageName=en_US/knowledgeCenter/knowledgeCenterArticles/TheDifferenceBetweenMulchingBladesandHighLiftBlades.html


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

windycityrider said:


> I am looking for a good quality replacement blade for my 21" push mower. I've heard of Gator Blades and wondered if they were any good? I have always bagged my clipping up until now and looking for a secondary blade good for mulching.
> Any suggestions? TIA.


I've used hi lift and mulching blades of various brands except for Gator Blades. They'll be my next set. They're always highly recommended.


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I just put a Gator G5 blade my mower and I like it. It is wider and heavier than my other blades. I believe the extra weight/mass keeps it from bogging down in my really thick areas, especially if it's a little wet.

I wasn't happy with it to begin with because it wasn't giving me a good cut. After taking it off I noticed it came fairly dull out of the box. I sharpened it and it's cutting nicely now.


----------

